# Losing my baby??? Final Update



## MomToMy3 (Jan 7, 2004)

Sunday about 6pm I started cramping and bleeding. I was at my mom's house so I called DH and he came and picked me up. I left my kids with my mom and we came home. My tummy hurt and I was still bleeding so at 11pm DH took my to the ER.

I waited forever and finally saw the DR. I had a urine test, blood test, pelvic exame, reg. ultrasound and a transvag. ultrasound. My urine test came back negitive. They couldnt tell anything from either of the US's, he said my cervix looks normal, but it is to early to tell anything.

He kept telling me that bleeding could be normal and not to worry. He said the blood looked more like period stuff than miscarrigae stuff. While I was there the cramps stopped but I was still bleeding.

Now here is the bad part. My blood test said I am pregnant but my HCG levels are really low. I am around 6 weeks they should be 500-1000 or higher. Mine was 221. The Dr said maybe my dates were off I am was only around 3 weeks but that cant be right. I know when my LMP was and I had a + test on the 31st of Dec.

Here is the crappy part. I will not know what is going on until Friday. I have to go in for another HGC check on Thursday, cant find out what it is till Friday. I am supposed to sit around here till then wondering what is going on. I am making myself crazy. I cant do this.

I dont want to lose the baby, I want to know what is going on!! I hate this!! How can I just sit here wondering if I am losing my baby. There is nothing I can do. Oh and I am still bleeding but no cramps.

I know this makes no sense and I am just rambling, but I am sitting her by myself I and I dont know what else to do. I just wish it was Friday already. Thanks to anyone who is reading this. I just am so sad and confused.

Everyone at the ER was soo positive. I am trying really hard not to get my hopes up, but it is hard. Ok I am totally rambling so I am gonna go. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

Waiting is so hard, I know.

They can tell the results pretty quickly, they shouldn't make you wait overnight. Can you make a little bit of noise maybe and let them know that this is your whole life on hold, could they cut you break, and let you know on Thursday?

I'm going to cross my fingers and wish for good things for you.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

MomToMy3, go ahead and ramble - that's what this forum is all about









I'm so sorry, what a confussing situation. You must be completely numb inside.

I agree with Allison, talk to the doctor about speading things up. You'll feel better knowing for sure what is happening with your body and your baby.

No matter what, it's important that you take good care of yourself right now. You are losing blood, so it's very important to keep hydrated and eat foods rich in iron - leafy greens and beats are great plant sources. Red meat if you do eat meat is also rich in iron.

Let us know how you're doing - and please - ramble all you need to - we understand.


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

MomToMy3, hang in there! it's sooo frustrating and worrisome...

if your baby is OK, the best thing you can do is to try to be as calm and relaxed as possible (considering the circumstances). feed yourself, take your prenatals, drink, sleep... take good care of yourself.

if your baby has decided to leave, then you will get some answers tomorrow. i'm so sorry it's taking so long for you to find out what's going on, but sometimes with babies we just don't know any answers quickly.

feel free to ramble here... we've all done it at one time or another, and felt better afterwards. that's what we're here for!

warm hugs to you, and we'll be waiting to hear how you are doing,

katje


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I'm so sorry for the stress that you are under. Waiting is terrible, but try to look after yourself in the meantime.

And come here as much as you like to ramble and get the support you need.

I hope that you have a happy outcome when you see your dr, and that they dont keep you waiting too long.


----------



## MomToMy3 (Jan 7, 2004)

The Dr. didnt do anything but talk. I have to go to the lab tomorrow to get my hgc level checked, but it doenst sound good. They think that the baby stopped developing at 1-2 weeks and that is why my level is so low.

I really dont feel much right now. I guess I know, in my heart, but it is hard. I am just so tired of waiting.

One good thing is the Dr. is making my labs a stat order so we will definatly find out tomorrow. She is going to call me as soon as she finds out the #. It is going to be a long day tomorrow.

Thank you for all your support. It means alot.


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

I'll keep you in my thoughts tomorrow. I hope that it isn't too stressful. I hope the wait for the results is short, as well.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

how are you doing? you are in all our thoughts,

katje


----------



## traci5489 (Oct 27, 2002)

Keeping you in my thoughts....


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss.








I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## MomToMy3 (Jan 7, 2004)

Well Im still waiting for the call. This is so hard. I keep thinking that everything will be ok, but I know it wont. I know that I already lost my baby, but it is so hard to really think about it. Right now I just want to pretend that nothing has changed, but I know that will just make it harder. I keep thinking a miricle will happen, but I know it wont.

I will let you all know when I get the call. Thank you for all your kind words.


----------



## MomToMy3 (Jan 7, 2004)

It's official, I lost the baby. My hgc level was 6. I am doing ok for now. I have lots of support from family and friends. Thank you all for caring, it makes me feel better.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm sorry.








At least you know. Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

MomToMy3, I wish you a peaceful and gentle healing. Keep checking in here and let us know how you're doing!

I'm so glad you have supportive folks around you. Take care, and let OTHER folks take care of you, too!

Hugs, Katje


----------



## traci5489 (Oct 27, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss and I will keep you in my thoughts...please take extra care of yourself.


----------



## mommy2twinboys (Sep 4, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

I'm so sorry. Peace and healing to you...


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am so sorry you had to wait so long to hear the news. That is awful. How could they put someone through that?


----------

